# Europiccola Maintenance Instructions



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone seen a good guide or got any tips on weekly/monthly cleaning regimes? Do these things require backflushing like Gaggia classics?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You cannot back flush it as it does not have a solenoid, you just need to clean the group with a cleaned cloth after each use.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

...evidently displaying that I am at the beginning of an exciting learning process!

thanks cc


----------

